# Looking for a cast iron radiator top that says Massey Harris



## isemingerj (9 mo ago)

I am looking for a cast iron radiator top that has Massey Harris embossed on it. Do you know of one that I could purchase?

Joel Iseminger
[email protected]


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Any idea what it looks like? What year is the tractor?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Do you know the model number of your Massey Harris?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it a circa '32 Model 25 or the like? Or an old GP?


----------



## isemingerj (9 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Do you know the model number of your Massey Harris?


Well, I think it is a Pacer. I don't have a tractor, I just want the top as a keep sake. 

Sorry for the slow response.

Joel Iseminger
319-215-5420


----------



## isemingerj (9 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Is it a circa '32 Model 25 or the like? Or an old GP?


I am not sure how many tractors Massy Harris had with cast iron radiator tops. I don't have a tractor, I just want it as a keep sake.

Joel Iseminger
319-215-5420


----------



## isemingerj (9 mo ago)

isemingerj said:


> I am not sure how many tractors Massy Harris had with cast iron radiator tops. I don't have a tractor, I just want it as a keep sake.
> 
> Joel Iseminger
> 319-215-5420


I have done some more research. It will be a pacemaker tractor as shown in the picture. any help you can give would be appreciated.
.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You may have to keep an eye on Ebay and the like. How about a nice Massey Harris metal seat?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's one in salvage.....



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/massey-harris/pacer/farm-equipment


----------



## isemingerj (9 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Here's one in salvage.....
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/massey-harris/pacer/farm-equipment


This is a Pacer. I am looking for a Pacemaker. I understand the confusion. It stumped me for a while.

Thanks for the help.

Joel


----------



## isemingerj (9 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> You may have to keep an eye on Ebay and the like. How about a nice Massey Harris metal seat?


Send a photo. I would look at it.
Joel


----------

